
Study doubts quantum computer speed - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-25787226
======
claudius
One should note that the ‘quantum computer’ in question is the D-Wave, which
is generally assumed not to be a real/general quantum computer but rather a
sophisticated device to simulate a specific set of problems on a microscopic
level.

